# IBO Speed Limit 290fps



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

New f.p.s for IBO. 290 plus a 3% grace. Whats everybody think?


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Love it Doug! Think it will even people out


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I may be mistaken, but I believe that is only if you are shooting under 5 grains per pound, you may not exceed 290 FPS. If you are shooting 5 grains per pound or more speed is unlimited.


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

where is everybody finding the new ibo rules. i looked at the ibo website and i cant find them


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I take it as if you can not make the 290 fps you are allowed to go under the 5 grains per pound.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

"In the case where an archer’s equipment, when shot at five (5) grains per pound, does not generate 290 fps, that archer may shoot arrows weighing less than five (5) grains per pound. However, equipment qualifying under this paragraph (III.A.2) shall not exceed an arrow speed of 290 fps. A variance of three percent (3%) will be allowed for chronograph variation"


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

never mind found it


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Matching Asa awesome


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

My bad, after reading it some more I understand it now.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here's the link..... http://ibo.net/newsDetail.php?n=117


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

That makes 3. ASA 290 with 3%. IBO 290 with3%. 298 fps max. And NFAA 300 fps. I don't know if NFAA has the 3% or not. Looks like they have got together and made all close to same FPS.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I just read all the new rules and I think it's still unlimited on speed if your bow isn't set up to IBO specs


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ray you might be right. Kinda sucks I was excited and it made sense to do the limit.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah I was hoping for an even playing field like in ASA.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

it is limited. if u can't hit 290 fps w/ the 5 grains per pound then you can go under the 5grains per pound to reach the 290 fps. it's 290 speed limit w/ 3% grace (298 fps) if you qualify to be under 5 grains per pound then u still can't shoot over 290 fps. they should have just dropped the grains per pound and just said here's a speed limit of 290


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

Not limited


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

It's limited, 290. Read the rules


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

Speed limit applies only if youre under grained


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

Im reading it as limited ONLY to the people that can go under the 5gr per lb other then that it is still UNLIMITED which stinks for gator armed people like me


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

BROX said:


> Im reading it as limited ONLY to the people that can go under the 5gr per lb other then that it is still UNLIMITED which stinks for gator armed people like me


Yes it does. That's kinda a pointless rule. Bow manufacturers dont warranty bows under 5 grains per pound.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

IBO has always had that if you're under XXX fps then you can shoot under 5gpp. They've just upped it from 280 to 290 this year. Still unlimited if you keep your arrow weight above 5 gpp.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

jfuller17 said:


> /// Bow manufacturers dont warranty bows under 5 grains per pound.


True, but who's going to tell them? 

On the other hand, how long does a bow hold up at 5 gr per pound? Me, I have a old Hoyt UltraTec, 2000 model, that's been at 5.06 grs per pound for years and still going.
And then most people upgrade year to year. So a bow at less than 5 gr per pound should hold up for a year or so provided you don't get down to what would be near a dry fire.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jmann28 said:


> It's limited, 290. Read the rules


Im sorry but there is no speed limit if you have 5gpi per pound .... You need to read the WHOLE rule and all the PARAGRAPHS...



1. Arrows must weigh at least five (5) grains per pound of the bow’s maximum shooting weight unless the archer’s equipment qualifies for the exception set out in Paragraph 2 below. Shooting weight is defined as the bow’s maximum draw or thrust weight, as set up at the time of competition. A variance of two (2) pounds of draw weight shall be allowed for bow scale variation. Equipment qualifying in this paragraph *(III.A.1) shall have no limit on arrow speed.*_2. In the case where an archer’s equipment, when shot at five (5) grains per pound, does not generate 290 fps, that archer may shoot arrows weighing less than five (5) grains per pound. However, equipment qualifying under this paragraph (III.A.2) shall not exceed an arrow speed of 290 fps. A variance of three percent (3%) will be allowed for chronograph_


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

no one around cincinnati ohio would shoot IBO if they did that it would take all of our "great shooters" and make them average again. using more than one pin to 35 is not an option here.


----------



## dartshooter (Mar 14, 2006)

It sound be 290 great shooters can judge yardage and dont need speed


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish they would set a 290 fps speed limit....Put some talent back into to game!!!!!:embara:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> I wish they would set a 290 fps speed limit....Put some talent back into to game!!!!!:embara:


Winner winner chicken dinner. Feel the same bud


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

no matter what you still have to execute a shot at 300+fps or 290fps so where does the talent come in at


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

I think they might be talking about ranging the Target Bob, you know if like you blow the yardage at 290 by 5 yards at say 35 plus yards its a 5 0r 8 if you do it at 320 it might be and eight but most likely a 5 lol


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

So what is the real change? Am I still able to shoot my same set up as last year? I am over 5 grains per inch.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The rule has been in place since the beginning. It used to read "280 fps" and was recently changed to "290 fps". It ONLY applies if you are shooting less than 5 gpp!! It is NOT a new rule but rather a modified rule! If your arrow weighs 5 gpp or more then there is NO speed limit as has always been the case.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Kighty7 said:


> So what is the real change? Am I still able to shoot my same set up as last year? I am over 5 grains per inch.


5 grains per inch or 5 grains per pound?

If you are over 5 grains per pound you can shoot whatever speed you can get.

If you are under 5 grains per pound you can only go to 290 +3%


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

bsharkey said:


> no one around cincinnati ohio would shoot IBO if they did that it would take all of our "great shooters" and make them average again. using more than one pin to 35 is not an option here.


Need a like button.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bsharkey said:


> no one around cincinnati ohio would shoot IBO if they did that it would take all of our "great shooters" and make them average again. using more than one pin to 35 is not an option here.


I've heard that "one pin" stuff forever. If, and a big IF, someone were to know the flight of their arrow accurately, maybe and just only maybe one pin. That X ring ain't that big and to have it from 10 yards out to 35 yards and hitting it with one pin is far fetched.


----------



## hoosierarcher (Mar 25, 2004)

ahcnc said:


> I wish they would set a 290 fps speed limit....Put some talent back into to game!!!!!:embara:


And change the Max distance back to 60 yards like it was in the 90s. No one should be able shoot 20-30 up on any range.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Speed limit for IBO will never change...Rating is set in stone. Buying a new bow with an AMO rating of 250fps just won't ring well anymore!!! Marketing Baby!!! That's where it's at.....:wink:


----------



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> I've heard that "one pin" stuff forever. If, and a big IF, someone were to know the flight of their arrow accurately, maybe and just only maybe one pin. That X ring ain't that big and to have it from 10 yards out to 35 yards and hitting it with one pin is far fetched.


Actually Sonny i have done the one pin set up before and have cleaned a lot of 35 yard max coarses with it and never tried to guess the yardage before the shot. The bow needs to reach a certain speed to achive this and the single pin needs to be set at a certain yardage also. I think that is one of the reasons why the IBO set some stakes on the hunter ranges that went over the 35 yard limit. With the speeds that some bows are producing today it probably wouldnt be a bad idea to max out the hunter stakes back a few yards.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

48archer said:


> Actually Sonny i have done the one pin set up before and have cleaned a lot of 35 yard max coarses with it and never tried to guess the yardage before the shot. The bow needs to reach a certain speed to achive this and the single pin needs to be set at a certain yardage also. I think that is one of the reasons why the IBO set some stakes on the hunter ranges that went over the 35 yard limit. With the speeds that some bows are producing today it probably wouldnt be a bad idea to max out the hunter stakes back a few yards.


I know, just like a lot of others, that from the arrow to the "first pin" there is approx. 3 1/2". Meaning the arrow has to climb 3 1/2" before reaching the pin, then the tradjectory over the pin at the set distance and then back down at some point to cross the pin again. Definitely a lot of practice is needed to know the flight of the arrow. 10 ring accuracy would be more possible or at least more believable. And if McKenzie follows through, gone will be the bigger 10 and X rings.


----------



## rhyno_071 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> The rule has been in place since the beginning. It used to read "280 fps" and was recently changed to "290 fps". It ONLY applies if you are shooting less than 5 gpp!! It is NOT a new rule but rather a modified rule! If your arrow weighs 5 gpp or more then there is NO speed limit as has always been the case.


Thanks for clarifing. I really hope they keep IBO the same. I like no seed limit as long as the set up is within the rules.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

Supermag1 said:


> IBO has always had that if you're under XXX fps then you can shoot under 5gpp. They've just upped it from 280 to 290 this year. Still unlimited if you keep your arrow weight above 5 gpp.


This^^^


----------

